
University may have to pay to review a paper that will be sold back to them - PaulAJ
https://academia.stackexchange.com/questions/93341/if-i-request-a-paper-through-my-university-library-must-they-pay-a-substantial
======
PaulAJ
TL;DR: An academic referee wants to check out a paper referenced by a paper
under review. This may cost $39.95. By doing this work he adds value to the
paper being refereed, and hence enables the publisher to sell that paper back
to the University for an equally stiff fee.

